# Help building new gaming PC?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Budget: INR 30000
Brands: I'd prefer an Intel build
Multitasking: I'll mostly be browsing the web and playing videos
Gaming: Yes, gaming is the major purpose
Calculations: No intense calculations or media encoding
Overclocking: No plans as of now
Storage: 1 TB. Photos, videos and games
Operating System: I'll install the OS which is more gaming friendly. Do not include the cost of a new OS in my budget
Accessories: No
Recycled Components: Yes, monitor (1024x768, VGA) and keyboard (PS2)
Monitor: Mentioned above
Stores: Any e-commerce website will do
Location: India

Additional info: I'm looking to play games such as AC:Unity, Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, SWTOR, Battlefront and any games that will come out in 2016 (especially Mass Effect Andromeda lol)

It's alright if the games work at 720p and medium settings. I won't fuss if I can't run it on ultra settings. I just want a fun gaming experience, not too demanding.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not sure where you wish to buy your parts, so look for items like these:

COOLER MASTER HAF series RC-912-KKN1 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com

GIGABYTE Motherboard GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX - Newegg.com

XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - Newegg.com

AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W FD6300WMHKBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com

SAPPHIRE DUAL-X Radeon R7 265 100370L 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I noticed that you didn't suggest the GTX 750 Ti and i3-4150 combo. Any specific reason why you think I should go for AMD?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AMD is typically cheaper and better for lower budgets, but keeps the same performance as Intel CPUs.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> AMD is typically cheaper and better for lower budgets, but keeps the same performance as Intel CPUs.


Any cons of going for an AMD build? Does the rig you suggested rule out future upgrades? And is it possible to switch to Intel at a later stage?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Switching to Intel would involve new processor and motherboard so you could but its a major step.The AMD AM3+ cpu gives you a good quality system and some growth as you can increase your ram and move to an ssd drive when ready for more speed.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you.

Btw, cpuboss says that FX 6300 only has a DDR3-1866 memory type. So should I adjust the RAM accordingly? The RAM link Masterchief has given is for a DDR3-1600 type.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The memory shows a range of :
"DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066" so 1600 is fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Akshay Dwivedi said:


> Any cons of going for an AMD build? Does the rig you suggested rule out future upgrades? And is it possible to switch to Intel at a later stage?


There are not any cons.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

One issue: the R7 265 does not have a VGA port and I heard that DVI to VGA converters should be avoided?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

And my monitor only has VGA input...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

@Masterchief sadly the AMD rig is beyond my budget. I can stretch it to INR 35,000 though.

And I can buy it from any Indian e-commerce websites, especially these three: Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.com, 

www.snapdeal.com, 

Online Shopping: Shop Online for Mobiles, Books, Watches, Shoes and More - Amazon.in)

The Motherboard for the AMD rig you suggested is quite expensive. Do I really need such an expensive one? I'm also open to coupling Intel CPUs with AMD GPUs and vice versa.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Some superior GPUs available at a discount (they're ranked among the top on game-debate.com) in India



> *Radeon R9 270 or 270X (this is confusing)*
> 1. Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270 with Boost OC 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire : Flipkart.com
> 
> 2. MSI AMD/ATI R9 270X GAMING 2G 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - MSI : Flipkart.com
> ...


I'd go for the R9-270 or the HD 7790. It should be easier to advice now that the list has become narrower. Please keep in mind that the GPU you suggest should go well with the FX-6300.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Sapphire R9 270 would work well, but it still lacks your VGA.

Unfortunately, most GPUs have removed the VGA port.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha well funny thing is that there are 4 R9 links in there. I suppose you're referring to the 1st link (the flipkart.com one) ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, yes I meant the first one will do just fine.

The 2GB 270X would be nice as well, but up to you if you want to pay the additional cost.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Sorry, yes I meant the first one will do just fine.
> 
> The 2GB 270X would be nice as well, but up to you if you want to pay the additional cost.


Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I didn't notice all 4 R9-270's either:
Here is a fair card you could use that has the right ports:
http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-750Ti-GDDR5-Graphics-GTX750TI-OC-2GD5/dp/B00IB9P1KG


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

For me it was either the AMD R7 265 or the GTX 750 Ti, but I didn't want to pass an opportunity to get the R9 270 at such a discount.

I might not buy the parts individually myself, but instead ask a computer shop to put everything together for me because hopefully then the overall cost they would charge will be lesser than the sum of the individual costs.

I'm still looking for a cheap motherboard that would be compatible with the CPU (FX-6300) and the GPU (R9 270). Also, would an aftermarket cooler be necessary? I don't think the rig requires to be overclocked (does it)?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't think $109 is too expensive for that board however lately I think MSI is building better boards than Gigabyte anyway so here if you can find it is a nice board for way less $ that will work for you.
MSI 970A-G43 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950 6 x SATA 6Gb/s ports by AMD SB950 - Supports storage and data transfers at up to 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Here is a Gigabyte board that would work also for less $ but personally I would rather have the Msi board.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Here is a Gigabyte board that would work also for less $ but personally I would rather have the Msi board.


$109 should translate to around Rs. 7231. However, the Gigabyte mobo is not available for below Rs. 10,000 in India (around $150).

And what do you think about the cooler? Do you think I'll need one? And would 450W PSU suffice?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Also, would an aftermarket cooler be necessary?


No, you don't need one.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

450 would suffice if you are with Seasonic or XFX but anything else should be minimum 550 watt.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys... I'm planning to go for a GTX 950 GPU.

There are 2 CPUs I'm considering: FX-8350 and i5-4440. But I can't decide which CPU to go for. Do I really need to OC either CPU? 

My second question is: what RAM speed do I go for and 1 8GB stick or 2 4GB sticks?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, you do not need to overclock your CPU. I like the Intel chip, but either will do.

Go to 2 x 4GB memory at 1600MHz.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No, you do not need to overclock your CPU. I like the Intel chip, but either will do.
> 
> Go to 2 x 4GB memory at 1600MHz.


Ohkk thanks mate


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys... I was planning to go for the combo of i5-4440 and GTX 950 GPU .

Sadly, due to cash constraints I either have to settle for a cheaper CPU or cheaper GPU. The cheaper CPUs I can settle for are either i3-4160/FX-6300.... The cheaper GPU I can settle for is the GTX 750 Ti (2GB). 

So in which department should I cut costs in? CPU or GPU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go for a cheaper cpu


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Pass on the i3 and choose the AMD then.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Pass on the i3 and choose the AMD then.


If I go for the FX-6300 now, all my future upgrades have to be AMD right? I guess my next upgrade will be the FX-8350.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes unless you also change the board as well.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Yes unless you also change the board as well.


Alright... thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

FYI, the GTX 950 isn't as good with gaming as the GTX 960.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh... I'll ask the computer guy if he can get a GTX 960 instead of the 950. In case he can't, would the R9-270X Dual (2GB) be better?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you can't get the GTX 960, then go for the GT 950.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The R9 270x card is better performance wise than a GTX 950.

UserBenchmark: AMD R9 270X vs Nvidia GTX 950


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're comparing a card bench test where one side had nearly 3000 tests ran and the other had 40.

Both cards are going to do what you need them to do.

It just depends on where you get the numbers from as these show different results:

PassMark - Radeon R9 270X - Price performance comparison

PassMark - GeForce GTX 950 - Price performance comparison


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

No I'm also talking from experience and reading several comparison tests. It is the best card of the two hands down. I don't recommend because I favor nvidea or amd, I recommend on best bang for the buck. The choice is for the poster to decide, I'm just letting them know which one is better.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyway it seems that I will be getting the GTX 960, so no issues !

Need help selecting a motherboard for the FX-8350 though... Heard the Gigabyte 78LMT isn't that great for it?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The GTX 960 is a good choice and better than the R9 270x. Here's a good motherboard that has good features and is priced right.

MSI 970 Gaming AM3+ AMD 970 6 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> The GTX 960 is a good choice and better than the R9 270x. Here's a good motherboard that has good features and is priced right.
> 
> MSI 970 Gaming AM3+ AMD 970 6 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


Sadly, that's still out of my budget. I guess it would be better to switch to an i5-4440 as there are plenty of budget LGA1150 mobos...?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What is your budget then and perhaps we can find one.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Around the same range as the Gigabyte GA-78LMT...


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I have no idea what that Gigabyte board costs. Please provide me a link to the place you will be purchasing from.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> I have no idea what that Gigabyte board costs. Please provide me a link to the place you will be purchasing from.


I generally look up prices at Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.com or Online Shopping: Shop Online for Mobiles, Books, Watches, Shoes and More - Amazon.in

I don't purchase from these sites but they're just to help me estimate approximately how much the computer shop will charge me (it charges slightly more than the prices online)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't get it. You choose a top of the line processor, then try to cheap out on the motherboard. Better to choose a middle of the road proc and a board to match. Say a FX-6300 and a 970 board; combined should come to around 18K Rs, or less if purchased as a combo.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Good point. I was just going to say it will be very hard to find a decent board for that 8350 CPU that's in your price range.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

gcavan said:


> I don't get it. You choose a top of the line processor, then try to cheap out on the motherboard. Better to choose a middle of the road proc and a board to match. Say a FX-6300 and a 970 board; combined should come to around 18K Rs, or less if purchased as a combo.


Instead of making a downwards move to an FX-6300, wouldn't you suggest a parallel shift to the i5-4440? I can find budget motherboards for it as well.

Actually the issue is that the computer shop where I'm planning to have this built is already charging me excessively. There's another shop which is giving me better quotes but the only reason I'm hesitating on going there is because it's a little far. And I would have to carry my PC all the way there should any problem occur (or would I have to take my PC to the service center of the manufacturer of the faulty component)?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Alright so I'm having a little problem. I'm spoilt for choice. When I ask local shops for quotations, I tell them that I need 8 GB of RAM and a motherboard. I don't specifically mention a motherboard model or which company's RAM I exactly want. This leads to different shops suggesting different products, each citing various reasons.

I have realized however, that these shopkeepers are no experts. The experts are here in online forums. This is why I request all of you to suggest me specific components (name the exact model of whichever component you are suggesting) so that I ask these shops for only these particular components, and there is homogeneity product-wise in the quotes I receive from them. I won't be making the mistake of asking them for inputs. They shall only procure what I have specifically listed.

All I want is a gaming pc for Rs. 40,000 or less. The components I need are:

Processor: Intel i3-4440
Motherboard: Suggest an appropriate model. It's confusing because there are so many available. I'm also interested in OCing.
8GB RAM: Which company? I'm inclined towards choosing a single 8GB stick so that I can attach another 8GB stick later
GPU: GTX 960.
Case
Power Supply


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Some boards:

ASRock Z97M Anniversary LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMIhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128715
GIGABYTE GA-Z97-HD3 (rev. 2.0) LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


I would normally recommend Ddr3 ram at least 1600 speed and GSkill or Crucial
Use 2 sticks so that you can run dual channel ram, yes later it means tossing them when you upgrade but it will run faster.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Some boards:
> 
> ASRock Z97M Anniversary LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMIhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128715
> GIGABYTE GA-Z97-HD3 (rev. 2.0) LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
> ...


Damn those boards are quite expensive. I might have to rework on the config. Think it's better if you suggest a fresh new rig that fits the budget (Rs. 40,000).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First of all, just the i3-4440 (Rs.14.000) plus a GTX 960 (Rs.16.000 +)is going to chew up 3/4 of your budget. That leaves less than 10.000 to cover power (~6000) motherboard (7000), memory (~4000), hard drive (3500) and a case to fit it all into. And you still need an operating system. 

Bottom line, either increase your budget by 50% or so, or lower your expectations.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You really would have an easier time keeping the price down with AMD and the i3 to me is not as desirable as the FX Amd chip.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

I do not need an operating system and if I go for the combination of FX-6300 and GTX 960, would that leave me with enough cash to get the other components?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Possibly. Problem is, even the least expensive GTX 960 is going to take up nearly half your budget.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Possibly. Problem is, even the least expensive GTX 960 is going to take up nearly half your budget.


Alright... so can you suggest me a complete build for Rs. 40,000 in such a way that the CPU + GPU Combo do not hog up majority of the money?

In fact one of the shops is willing to give me a rig having the combination of i5-4440 and GTX 960 for Rs. 44,000 but he's giving me a Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 motherboard and I've heard that this mobo isn't quite good (hoping you can confirm for me). If however, this mobo is decent enough for current use as well as future upgrades, I will go for it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

We are trying to avoid those older boards with less desirable chipsets because among other things they lack future expansion possibilities.
Open Box: ASRock Z97M Pro4 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
Open Box: GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SLI LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
Maybe you can find the above for less....try to find a board with Z97 chipset so you can utilize higher speed ram and with 4 ram slots you can more easily upgrade it later.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There are plenty of boards you can get at lower prices for the Amd idea:
GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 6.0) AM3+ AMD 760G + SB710 USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
BIOSTAR TA970 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950 6 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com
GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3P (rev. 2.0) AM3+ AMD 970 6 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
ASRock 970M Pro3 AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 + AMD SB950 6 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
ASUS M5A97 PLUS AM3+ AMD 970/SB950 6 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
MSI 970A-G43 AM3+ AMD 970 + SB950 6 x SATA 6Gb/s ports by AMD SB950 - Supports storage and data transfers at up to 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> We are trying to avoid those older boards with less desirable chipsets because among other things they lack future expansion possibilities.
> Open Box: ASRock Z97M Pro4 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
> Open Box: GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SLI LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
> Maybe you can find the above for less....try to find a board with Z97 chipset so you can utilize higher speed ram and with 4 ram slots you can more easily upgrade it later.


If I go for the intel build, would you suggest getting the Asus H81, H87 or B85 boards since even they can be OC'd? 

Also, could you please give me a complete rig/configuration for Rs. 40,000 please? Also, how do you overcome price differences? For example, there was a motherboard selling for $52 on newegg but for Rs. 5200 here in India. So it's quite difficult to reconcile the rates in both countries.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> If I go for the intel build, would you suggest getting the Asus H81, H87 or B85 boards since even they can be OC'd?


The Asus boards are a good choice and yes, it would be okay to get a board that doesn't support overclocking as you won't need to anyways.



> Also, how do you overcome price differences? For example, there was a motherboard selling for $52 on newegg but for Rs. 5200 here in India. So it's quite difficult to reconcile the rates in both countries.


You don't. Unfortunately its a side affect of your location and that not many of these parts are floating in the Indian market.

The best we can do is to give you a selective list of builds and have you find the parts on computer websites in your country.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The Asus boards are a good choice and yes, it would be okay to get a board that doesn't support overclocking as you won't need to anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I just need help deciding between two motherboards:

Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1
and
Asus H81M-CS


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They are both good in their own way. Either one should so really.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think they are both poor choices and the poorest chipset of all choices possible. My advice would be nurse what you have and save some more money before going forward as an 81 chipset board in today's market I would never bother with because it's a dead end.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> I think they are both poor choices and the poorest chipset of all choices possible. My advice would be nurse what you have and save some more money before going forward as an 81 chipset board in today's market I would never bother with because it's a dead end.


Ahh, but not just any 81 chipset you see. It's Asus. And Asus 81 chipsets can be OC'd !

Source: ASUS Enables Overclocking on H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series Motherboards | techPowerUp


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

So you are anticipating then overclocking your new board bearing in mind you risk the warranty on it from new, when if you bought a current board you wouldn't have to? Is what you are using that bad that you have to make this mistake? If you do not match the quality of the board, gpu and cpu, you will regret it and while folks around here love Asus boards, personally I have had nothing but trouble with most of them in the last few years. It's your money and your choice so I wish you well.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> So you are anticipating then overclocking your new board bearing in mind you risk the warranty on it from new, when if you bought a current board you wouldn't have to? Is what you are using that bad that you have to make this mistake? If you do not match the quality of the board, gpu and cpu, you will regret it and while folks around here love Asus boards, personally I have had nothing but trouble with most of them in the last few years. It's your money and your choice so I wish you well.


Alright, so is Z97 the only decent chipset to go for or are the B85 and H87 dead ends too? I'm sorry for frustrating you...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's just that the Z97 is the newest and gives you the most advances especially with ram which I know you will increase. If you stress the older board too much from day 1 you could fry the entire purchase so better to use overclock for slight increases which I know you will get away with. Let me look at the H87 more and the B series are too old also. The H97 at least was made for 4th and 5th gen Intel chips. The Z87 could work also but the prices are all over $100 as well.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This board is a bit less than the others but overall I am not seeing anything short of the Z97s that make sense to me for today. If you need to make up some $ what about switching the video card to an R9 280X ATi? I would rather see you do that than buy an older board.
Gigabyte GA-Z97M-DS3H Micro-ATX Motherboard - Intel Z97 Express Chipset, DDR3, SATA III 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, HDMI, DVI-D, RJ-45, HD Audio, 7.1 Channels at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> This board is a bit less than the others but overall I am not seeing anything short of the Z97s that make sense to me for today. If you need to make up some $ what about switching the video card to an R9 280X ATi? I would rather see you do that than buy an older board.
> Gigabyte GA-Z97M-DS3H Micro-ATX Motherboard - Intel Z97 Express Chipset, DDR3, SATA III 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, HDMI, DVI-D, RJ-45, HD Audio, 7.1 Channels at TigerDirect.com


Yes, I came across some comparatively cheaper Z97 boards here in India: 

1. MSI Z97 PC Mate: MSI Z97 PC Mate Motherboard - MSI : Flipkart.com


2. Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H: Amazon.in: Buy Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H Intel Z97 Chipset Gaming Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Gigabyte Reviews & Ratings


Also, my pc shop guy says that a case with an inbuilt 450W SMPS would suffice. Are all inbuilt SMPS cases crap or do you think it's possible that an inbuilt one will suffice for my setup?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No no built in psus, kiss of death!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Buy that MSI Pc Mate board it's the one I have in my system now and it is a great board and I paid a lot more for it then I see it out there now for!
Nothing wrong with the Gigabyte broad either but I would rather have the MSI as I am using it and I love this board! It's the one in my signature if you look and I have an i5 4670 with it!


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

Akshay Dwivedi said:


> One issue: the R7 265 does not have a VGA port and I heard that DVI to VGA converters should be avoided?


I used one for ages, I had no problems at all


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is going to happen on all the cards including the 960 as well. I have used adapters without issues myself but what would you do if it didn't work right and ruined the whole build?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Here is a possible solution:
Amazon.com: AGPtek® HDMI Male to VGA Female Video Converter Cable Adapter- Supports Full-Size High-Definition Resolution of 1080p: Computers & Accessories
This was the last card I can think of that had both connectors and I used this one time on a light gaming machine:
PNY VCGGTX7501XPB GeForce GTX 750 1GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 Video Card - Newegg.com


----------

